

Single gene that can boost IQ by 6 points discovered  - feelthepain
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21601809-potent-source-genetic-variation-cognitive-ability-has-just-been

======
mrfusion
If you're curious if you have this variant, I believe you can look at your
23andme data here:
[https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/snp/?snp_name=rs9536314](https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/snp/?snp_name=rs9536314)

One 'G' means you have one copy, two 'G's means you have two copies. All 'T's
means you don't have it.

Read on for how I figured it out. I may have it wrong?

Out of curiosity, I'm trying to figure out if my 23andme data would report
this variant.

I made some progress but I'm a bit confused what to look for once I find the
gene.

This talks about related SNP's?
[http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/KL](http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/KL)

I think any 23andme data would be here?
[https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/gene/?gene_name=KL](https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/gene/?gene_name=KL)

~~~
mrfusion
Here's some more information describing it:

"A haplotype, "KL-VS", composed of six single nucleotide polymorphisms (SNPs),
spans exon 2 and its flanking sequence. Two of these SNPs result in amino acid
substitutions: F352V (rs9536314) and C370S (rs9527025). "KL-VS" refers to the
V and S alleles of these SNPs respectively, and since all six SNPs occur in
perfect linkage disequilibrium, a single variant, F352V, can be used to tag
the haplotype [4]."

from
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1534014/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1534014/)

~~~
mrfusion
Ok so for me, 23andme reports this:

rs9536314 TT

([https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/snp/?snp_name=rs9536314](https://www.23andme.com/you/explorer/snp/?snp_name=rs9536314))

But I'm not sure if T or G would correspond to the F352V variant? Anyone know
who to find out?

~~~
mrfusion
Ok bummer, I think you want to have G to have this IQ boosting variant.

F352V refers to a phenylalanine (F) to valine (V) substitution at aminoacid
position 352. [1] And according to this codon table [2], GTT produces Valine
while TTT produces phenylalanine.

Well at least I learned something...

[1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16955217](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16955217)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_codon_table](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_codon_table)

